# SWT_AWT bridge: javax.swing.JTextField nicht "anklickbar"



## tech84 (23. Aug 2009)

Hi,

ich habe hier folgendes Problem:

Ich habe ein älteres RCP-Plugin vorliegen, das habe ich unter dem aktuellen Eclipse auch zum laufen bekommen - das ist nicht das Problem. Bei den verschiedenen Views des Plugins bildet swt das "Grundgerüst" - die Elemente sind aus Swing. Das Ganze lief damals auch tadellos - nun aber leider eben nicht. Die Textboxen werden dargestellt, haben aber keinerlei Funktion - ich kann nicht reinklicken.. Sad


Ich habe mir von meinem Kollegen sagen lassen, dass es an dem neuen JDK 1.6 liegt (bug) - damals wurde 1.4 oder niedriger verwendet. Eine Lösung konnte er mir aber auch nicht geben.

Kann mir vielleicht jemand von euch helfen? Ich habe ein kleines Programm nachgebaut um euch das Ganze zu veranschaulichen - hier tritt das Problem auch auf..

Ich bin für jede Art von Hilfe dankbar!

gruß,

mo 

Ich verwende *jdk1.6.0_16* mit* Eclipse 3.4*.


View: 


```
public void createPartControl(Composite parent){
	
	
		top = new Composite(parent, SWT.EMBEDDED);
		java.awt.Frame frame = SWT_AWT.new_Frame(top);
		javax.swing.JPanel panel = new javax.swing.JPanel();
		frame.add(panel);
		final javax.swing.JButton button =	new javax.swing.JButton("Post Message");
		final javax.swing.JTextField text =	new javax.swing.JTextField(25);
		panel.add(button);
		panel.add(text);				
		
	}
```


----------



## Wildcard (25. Aug 2009)

Nimm das hier:
Albireo


----------



## Flip (10. Sep 2009)

Hey Wildcard,

danke für den Tipp du hast meinen Tag gerettet.  

Gruß


----------

